
Founder's syndrome takes a troubling turn - smaili
http://www.mercurynews.com/michelle-quinn/ci_30285683/founders-syndrome-takes-troubling-turn
======
carsongross
_Founder 's syndrome -- when a founder thinks he or she knows what's best and
doesn't want critical feedback -- has long been a tech industry affliction.
But these days, it's becoming a bigger problem._

Sometimes, it's worth reading the comments.

------
BinaryIdiot
I may or may not have worked with people who had severe cases of Founder's
Syndrome. Not much you can really do though. If the VCs want to keep throwing
money at them then oh well and if they go out of business...welp not much you
can do about that.

Actually come to think of it I'm not entirely sure what the point of this
article is. Basically it's: bunch of entitled entrepreneurs got easy money and
won't listen to people might face hard times.

~~~
spitfire
The problem with entitled founders getting money is while they have it they
suck the oxygen out of the room. Then when their companies die they poison the
well.

Theranos absolutely sucks the oxygen out of the room for people doing real
medicine. When they finally die, just try getting funding for a new diagnostic
technology.

Also see Webvan, pets.com and many others.

------
sp527
I've met the people who start as MBB consultants or bulge bracket bankers and
then graduate Harvard/Wharton/Stanford MBA and finally land up in a VC job. No
rational person would want them within 10 miles of their business.

Now someone who actually has legitimate tech industry experience OTOH (and
there are some but not many VCs like that) might actually have useful insight.
But ultimately it's the founder on the ground, who's taken the company from
nil to something valuable, who is best positioned to make judgment calls.

All that said, gratuitous outlays of OPM in bad faith are unacceptable no
matter what the circumstances are.

------
empressplay
Spot on. I can't imagine this article will do very well on HN though =)
(Disclaimer: I totally suffer from "Founder's Syndrome"... but shut up, if I
want your opinion, I'll give it to you!)

------
1_listerine_pls
Felt more like a rant trying to fit them all in the same bin.

